# Does it matter what kind of hydraulic oil for Sno-Way plow



## spastec (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Sno-Way with down pressure plow that had a leak on one of the lines. Does it matter what brand or kind of hydraulic oil I use. I have it mounted on a 2007 Wrangler. What brand would you recommend?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

go to an auto parts store and get some plow oil. most will have a selection of plow parts and oil. any name brand plow oil is fine also, just more $. any low temp hyd oil is better than atf for the $.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

When I had my Snoway,I remember they advised a special oil that had to meet certain specs.I got it from my oil supplier in a 5 gallon can which actually I still have. I'll look up the spec for you by Monday night.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway will run on any premium plow fluid but if you don't use the same fluid that it already contains then you need to drain and flush. It is not advisable to mix fluids.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

X2 on what Basher said....DO NOT mix oils


----------



## dougieb (Dec 4, 2010)

can u use transmision fluid


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NO


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

dougieb;1138887 said:


> can u use transmision fluid


YES.....in the transmission


----------

